# كورس بريمافيرا الاسطوانة الثانية



## ممدوح انور (18 مايو 2007)

أقدم لكم ايها الاخوة الاسطوانة الثانية لشرح برنامج primavera وهى عبارة عن ملف iso مساحته 625 ميجا يعمل باحد برامج السواقات الوهمية مثل الديمون او الكحول مرفوعا على موقع الميجا ابلود ونحيطكم علما بان موقع الميجا ابلود غير محجوب في اى دولة وانما كانت شكوى بعض الاخوة منه لعدم درايتهم بكيفية التنزيل منه ولكى يمكنكم التعامل مع هذا الموقع يستوجب عليكم تسطيب برنامج megaupload toolbar وهو موجود في الموقع نفسه ويمكنكم الحصول عليه بالضغط على زر download megaupload toolbar 












التحميل من هنا http://www.megaupload.com/?d=7KGE20H0


نصر من الله وفتح قريب وبشر المؤمنين​ 






















برنامج فك الضغط من هنا 

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=Y6V7B250 


http://rapidshare.com/files/13724410/Aqsa.exe 

اللهم ارزقنا حبك وحب من يحبك وحب كل عمل يقربنا إلى حبك 
واخر دعوانا أن الحمد الله رب العالمين​


----------



## engramy (18 مايو 2007)

جاري التحميل


----------



## al iman (18 مايو 2007)

اخي الكريم
شكرا لك علي تنزيل السي دي التاني وبارك الله فيك
لقد قمت بتنزيل الملف والغريب انه 28 ميغا فقط وكذلك فان الملف من نوع Kgb ولم استطع فتح الملف مع العلم انني كنت قد قمت بتنزيل السي دي الاول بنجاح
ارجو افادتي بكيفية التنزيل الصحيح مع الشكر


----------



## ممدوح انور (19 مايو 2007)

al iman قال:


> اخي الكريم
> شكرا لك علي تنزيل السي دي التاني وبارك الله فيك
> لقد قمت بتنزيل الملف والغريب انه 28 ميغا فقط وكذلك فان الملف من نوع Kgb ولم استطع فتح الملف مع العلم انني كنت قد قمت بتنزيل السي دي الاول بنجاح
> ارجو افادتي بكيفية التنزيل الصحيح مع الشكر


 

أخى الكريم الملف المضغوط فعلا مساحته 28 ميجا وبعد الفك سيعطى الملف ال iso الذى مساحته 625 ميجا و لفك 
الضغط قم بتحميل برنامج فك الضغط وسطبه وبعد ذلك اذهب إلى الملف المضغوط و اضغط عليه double click ثم next


----------



## engramy (20 مايو 2007)

ممدوح انور قال:


> أخى الكريم الملف المضغوط فعلا مساحته 28 ميجا وبعد الفك سيعطى الملف ال iso الذى مساحته 625 ميجا و لفك
> الضغط قم بتحميل برنامج فك الضغط وسطبه وبعد ذلك اذهب إلى الملف المضغوط و اضغط عليه double click ثم next



الملف بياخد وقت كتييييييييييير جدا بدون فائدة
ومش راضي يتفك


----------



## ahmed morshidy (20 مايو 2007)

الاخ/ ممدوح
قمت بتحميل الاسطوانة الاولى من ذى قبل وكانت رائعة
والان جارى تحميل الاسطوانة الثانية 
جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس


----------



## الوست (20 مايو 2007)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## al iman (21 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم
الف شكر لك اخي علي ردك واهتمامك بنشر العلم بارك الله فيك ورزقك ان شاء الله


----------



## ahmed morshidy (21 مايو 2007)

أخى العزيز/ ممدوح
برنامج kgb رائع جدا فى الضغط الا انه يأخذ وقتا الله أعلم به لاتمام عملية فك الضغط
وهذه صورة من البرنامج وحالة تشغيله





​
مع العلم انى قمت بتشغيله على safe mode لاستغلال اكبر جزء من الذاكرة وقمت ايضا بتكبير ال visual memory الى 2 جيجا !!!
هل من الممكن ان تعيد رفعه بدون الضغط؟
اريد ان أعرف كم من الوقت أخذ منك لكى تقوم بعميلة الضغط؟

اسأل الله ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ممدوح انور (22 مايو 2007)

أخى الكريم أحمد مرشدى بالنسبة للرقم الكبير ده حيظهرلك في بداية الفك وبعد كدة حيصغر بس مش بعد ساعة ولا 
حاجة وبالنسبة للوقت فهو حياخد معاك من 6 الى 8 ساعات


----------



## engramy (22 مايو 2007)

أنا حصل معايه نفس المشكلة
وبعد كده زهقت ومسحت البرنامج نفسه والملف إلي كنت نزلته
إلي يخليني أعقد 8 ساعات أفك في الضغط 
وأنا مش عارف إليه إلي هيحصل في الاخر
أنا أقعد 8 ساعات أنزل فيه من النت أحسن


----------



## al iman (22 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم
انا نزلت الملفات كلها ونزلت برنامج الضغط وكان كل شيء تمام لكن بعد فك الضغط حصلت علي ملفات بصيغة flv وللاسف بعد كل هالتعب السي دي ما اشتغل.
لو ممكن صاحب الموضوع يساعدنا بفك السي دي لان السي دي الاول اشتغل تمام وبدون مشاكل


----------



## ahmed morshidy (22 مايو 2007)

ممدوح انور قال:


> أخى الكريم أحمد مرشدى بالنسبة للرقم الكبير ده حيظهرلك في بداية الفك وبعد كدة حيصغر بس مش بعد ساعة ولا
> حاجة وبالنسبة للوقت فهو حياخد معاك من 6 الى 8 ساعات



شكرا على اهتمامك :77: 
وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك :14:


----------



## عمرو عبدالسميع (22 مايو 2007)

*ارجو توضيح عملية التحميل*

انا نزلت برنامج (kgb&mega upload)وكل ماجى انزل الملف من(التحميل من هنا) ينزل ملف باسم(nano.htm) فارجو توضيح الامر ضرورى وعاوز كمان رابط السى دى1 وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ممدوح انور (23 مايو 2007)

عمرو عبدالسميع قال:


> انا نزلت برنامج (kgb&mega upload)وكل ماجى انزل الملف من(التحميل من هنا) ينزل ملف باسم(nano.htm) فارجو توضيح الامر ضرورى وعاوز كمان رابط السى دى1 وجزاكم الله خيرا


 

اللينك شغال وانا لسه مجربه دلوقتىوبالنسبة للاسطوانة الاولى فيمكنك تحميلها من هنا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthre...C7%E1%C7%D3%D8%E6%C7%E4%C9+%C7%E1%C7%E6%E1%EC


----------



## ممدوح انور (23 مايو 2007)

al iman قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا نزلت الملفات كلها ونزلت برنامج الضغط وكان كل شيء تمام لكن بعد فك الضغط حصلت علي ملفات بصيغة flv وللاسف بعد كل هالتعب السي دي ما اشتغل.
> لو ممكن صاحب الموضوع يساعدنا بفك السي دي لان السي دي الاول اشتغل تمام وبدون مشاكل


 
بعد تحميل الملف حينزلك ملف مضغوط من نوع kgb وبعد الفك حيديك ملف iso تركبه مباشرة على الدريف الوهمى 
وتشغله وماتفكش ضغطه وملفات flv طلعتلك عشان انت فكيت ملف ال iso


----------



## al iman (25 مايو 2007)

السلام عليك اخي ممدوح
اسفة للازعاج لكن جميع المحاولات فشلت في فك السي دي
فقد حصلت علي الملف المضغوط iso وحقمت بتركيبه مباشرة علي برنامج الكحول120% وعند فتح السي دي اجد فيه الملفات بصيغة flv
مع العلم انني نجحت بتنزيل السي دي الاول بنفس الخطوات
ارجو منك اذا امكن ان تضع رابط برنامج الكحول او اي برنامج مثيل له فقد يكون هذا البرنامج هو المشكلة
شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## the pump (25 مايو 2007)

*كورس برايمافيرا الاسطوانة الثانية*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته

تحية طيبة أخي الفاضل ممدوح
جزاك الله خيراً على مجهوداتك القيمة
التي لاتقدر بثمن ، جزيل الشكر على اهتمامك بمتابعة
الردود والتعليقات ، رغم أنه ليس من الواجب عليك فعل ذلك
وإنما إن دل ذلك على شيء فإنما يدل على سخائك وكرمك ونبل أخلاقك
أحسن الله إليك أخي الكريم ، ورزقنا وإياك الإخلاص في القول والعمل

وبعد ...

فإنه كما تعلم كنت قد سبق لي أن حملت الاسطوانة الأولى
بنجاح ، وكذلك حرقتها على اسطوانة وعملت معي بكفاءة عالية 
وأعجبت جدأً بمادتها التعليمية وطريقة العرض فيها ، وهذا مادفعني
إلى أن أطلب منك وبشدة رفع الاسطوانة الثانية ....

وقد قمت مشكوراً بكتابة هذه المشاركة الطيبة وقدمت فيها 
الاسطوانة الثانية بطريقة جديدة ورائعة للتحميل لا أخفي عليك إعجابي الشديد بها
ونظراً لانشغالي فلم أستطع أن أكتب رد في المشاركة أقدم لك فيه الشكر ، كما أني
أحببت أن أقوم بتحميل الاسطوانة الثانية أولاً وتجربتها ، خاصة لما رأيت شكاوي الزملاء 
الكرام بعدم القدرة على فك ضغط ملف الاسطوانة ، ورأيت أني قد استطيع عمل هذه
الخطوة ، ثم أقوم بشرح ما عملت ليستفيد منه الأعضاء ...

وبالفعل منذ يومين قمت بالتحميل ، ثم استغرق الأمر 
بالفعل كما قلت من خمس إلى ثمان ساعات لفك ضغط الملف 
ثم بعد ما نتج عندي ملف الأيزو الذي مساحته فعلاً 625ميجا
قمت بتشغليه باستخدام برنامج الكحول 120%
وكانت النتيجة كما بالصورة التالية :






طبعاً فهمت من الظاهر في الصورة أن ملف autorun.inf به خلل
ذلك لأن الاسطوانة لم تقم بالتشغيل التلقائي ، وعندما فتحته وجدت محتواه كما توقعت
لا يساعد على الفتح التلقائي للاسطوانة كما بالصورة :






لابد أن يحتوي ملف autorun.inf على الآتي لكي تعمل الاسطوانة تلقائياً
[autorun]
open = index.exe
icon = ico.ico

قلت في نسفي لامشكلة
سأقوم بتعديل هذا الملف أو حذفه نهائياً وإضافته مرة أخرى
بعد أن أعدل محتواه وأضيف الجمل السابقة الذكر ، عندما حاولت عمل ذلك
وجدت أن محتوى الاسطوانة عند فك الضغط أو محاولة التعديل على مابداخلها من ملفات
يزيد على 8جيجا (لك أن تتصور) ... ماشاء الله 8جيجا في اسطوانة واحدة 700ميجا
قلت أيضاً لامشكلة ، وسأقوم بعمل ذلك ، ويكفيني أن أستفيد من محتوى الاسطوانة
على الجهاز ، ولايهم حرقها على اسطوانة في الوقت الحالي على الأقل

ولكني فوجئت بالمشكلة الثانية ...
أولاً عدم إماكنية الفك ، حيث أنه يأخذ الكثير من الوقت ، ثم قبل
الانتهاء يعطي رسالة تخبر بأنه "خطأ في قراءة ملف كذا ..." وتنتهي العملية
.....

كما أني لاحظت شيئا وهو الأهم في الموضوع
(حتى وإن كان ملف autorun لايعمل فإننا من محتواه الصحيح
علمنا أنه يقوم بتوجيه التشغيل إلى ملف عرض محتوى الاسطوانة ألا وهو الملف
index.exe ، وعند محاولتي تشغيل هذا الملف بالضغط عليه لايستجيب
عرفت من ذلك أن الملف فيه عطل ولا يمكن تشغيله أو إصلاحه
وباءت كل المحاولات بالفشل ...

الخلاصة ...
أنه يوجد عندنا مشكلة في ملفين بنسخة الأيزو للاسطوانة






ملف
autorun.inf
وملف
index.exe


لا إدري إن كانت طريقة الضغظ الرائعة هذه والتي سهلت علينا عملية
التحميل للاسطوانة هي السبب في عطل هذه الملفات ... الله أعلم
على أي حال هذا هو الوضع الحال ، والظاهر أن أفضل طريقة
رفع الاسطوانة كما سبق في تحميل الاسطوانة الأولى 

....

على أي حال أخي الحبيب ممدوح
أشكرك جزيل الشكر ، وأترك لك الحل الذي 
تراه مناسباً ، لأنه ربما تكون المشكلة بسيطة بالنسبة لك
ويكون عطل الملفات هذا ليس بسبب الضغط بالبرنامج ، ولكن
الملفات كانت معطوبة قبل عملية الضغط مثلاً ، بسبب ربما التعديل
في ملف الأيزو قبل ضغطه ... الله أعلم


أكرر خالص شكري وامتناني
ومعذرة على الإطالة ، ولكني أحببت أن
أوضح الموضوع بشكل كامل ، لينتهي اللبس فيه

وآخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين
وصلى الله وسلم وبارك على نبينا محمد وعلى آله
وصحبه أجمعين ...​


----------



## bolbol (25 مايو 2007)

على فكرة يمكن تشغيل ملف فيديو أو إثنين بواسطة برنامج flv player ولكن باقي الملفات لا تعمل ويبدو أن الضغط قد أضر بملفات الفيديو أيضاً


----------



## the pump (25 مايو 2007)

بالفعل أخي
فقد لاحظت هذا أيضاً
وذلك بعدما يئست من الطرق التقليدية لفك الاسطوانة
ويبدو بالفعل أن عملية الضغط قد غيرت كثير من خصائص الملفات
أشكرك على إضافتك ....


----------



## ممدوح انور (26 مايو 2007)

ولا يهمكوا ياجماعة إنشاء الله سأعيد رفعها بالطريقة العادية


----------



## al iman (26 مايو 2007)

شكرا لك اخ ممدوح انور علي اخلاقك ونبلك وسعة صدرك لانني بالفعل فشلت كل محاولاتي للفك والمشكلة التي ظهرت معي هي بالظبط نفس المشكلة التي قام الاخ الكريم بشرحها لذلك فان افضل طريقة لتنزيل الملف هو الطريقة التي وضعت بها الاسطوانة الاولي
لك كل الاحترام والتقدير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## bolbol (26 مايو 2007)

شكراً لك لاهتمامك يا أخي


----------



## the pump (26 مايو 2007)

ممدوح انور قال:


> ولا يهمكوا ياجماعة إنشاء الله سأعيد رفعها بالطريقة العادية



لا تعليق ...

على قدر أهل العزم تأتي العزائم ............. وتأتي على قدر الكــرام المكــارم


----------



## رضا الفطاطري (27 مايو 2007)

أخي الكريم وفقك الله وفي انتظار اعادة رفع الاسطوانه الثانيه
وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## نونو1 (29 مايو 2007)

ياريت ترفعها تانى ضرورى


----------



## ممدوح انور (30 مايو 2007)

*روابط جديدة*

اتقدم بالاعتذار و الاسف للاخوة نتيجة العطب الذى اصاب ملف kgb وها هى روابط جديدة للاسطوانة مقسمة إلى اثنى عشر رابطا مضغوطا ببرنامج winrar ​ 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=4YB61TN5​ 

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=PBT0YPG2​ 

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=0B23K8ER​ 

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=5C0MUZRX​ 


http://www.megaupload.com/?d=438Y657P​ 


http://www.megaupload.com/?d=EKUPOKR0​ 


http://www.megaupload.com/?d=5HMGI2B6​ 


http://www.megaupload.com/?d=7XH0X27U​ 


http://www.megaupload.com/?d=JWC3L4K5​ 


http://www.megaupload.com/?d=5UH6MUH5​ 


http://www.megaupload.com/?d=3TFFDVXK​ 



http://www.megaupload.com/?d=8UTA8A3C​ 


وبالتوفيق إنشاء الله​


----------



## engramy (30 مايو 2007)

الله ينور عليك يا بشمهندس
شكرا جزيلا
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engramy (30 مايو 2007)

الملف الثاني إتمسح :29: :29: 
لقد انتهت صلاحية هذا الملف بسبب عدم الفاعلية.
مش عارف أكمل باقي الملفات وأستنى الملف الثاني ولا إيه مش عارف 
:11: :11: :11: :11:


----------



## al iman (30 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك اخ ممدوح وزادك علما ومعرفة
بالفعل الملف التاني ممسوح ومش ممكن تنزيله ارجو اعادة تحميله
الف شكر


----------



## engramy (30 مايو 2007)

أنا حملت كل الاجزاء وفاضل الجزء الثاني
أرجو رفعه في أقرب وقت


----------



## ممدوح انور (31 مايو 2007)

أى خدمة ياباشا


والرابط اهو

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=A5PXN7TN


----------



## engramy (31 مايو 2007)

ممدوح انور قال:


> أى خدمة ياباشا
> 
> والرابط اهو
> 
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=A5PXN7TN



والله إنت إلي باشا
جاري التحميل
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hichamensa (1 يونيو 2007)

أخي اولا جزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعل الله ما قدمته لنا في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامه 
الجزء الحادي عشر مكرر و لا يوجد الجزء العاشر ارجو أخي ان تقوم بالتأكد من ذلك​


----------



## engramy (1 يونيو 2007)

hichamensa قال:


> أخي اولا جزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعل الله ما قدمته لنا في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامه
> الجزء الحادي عشر مكرر و لا يوجد الجزء العاشر ارجو أخي ان تقوم بالتأكد من ذلك​



جرب مرة تانية
أنا قمت بتحميل كل الأجزاء
وكله تمام شغال 100 100


----------



## ahmed morshidy (1 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا
مجهود رائع


----------



## al iman (5 يونيو 2007)

الف شكر اخ ممدوح علي المجهود الرائع والمفيد الحمد لله السي دي اشتغل تمام
بارك الله فيك


----------



## Mickey (5 يونيو 2007)

و الله انتا راجل باشا باشا باشا 

شكرا و ربما يكرمك و يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Elassal (8 يونيو 2007)

لا حولو لا قوة إلا بالله إنت لا تتقي ربنا يا باش.... ده مجهود ناس أنت تحب حد يأخذ مجهودك طب أرد عليك أقول أيه أنا بقولك لو أنت حاسس أنك ما بتعملش حاجة غلط يا أنسان يا محترم قوي يا ريت تسيب أي رقم تليفون أو عنوان و أنا أعرف سيادتك الحلال و الحرام عن طريق البوليس و قبل ما تتفلسف و تقول أراء ما لهاش لازمة قولي سيادتك ليه في حاجة أسمها حقوق الملكية التجارية و الفكرية و يا ريت من إدارة الملتقي توقف هذا العبث لأننيلا أعتقد أن الملتقييسمح بسرقة شخص مجهود شخص أخر


----------



## Elassal (8 يونيو 2007)

لا حولو لا قوة إلا بالله إنت لا تتقي ربنا يا باش.... ده مجهود ناس أنت تحب حد يأخذ مجهودك طب أرد عليك أقول أيه أنا بقولك لو أنت حاسس أنك ما بتعملش حاجة غلط يا أنسان يا محترم قوي يا ريت تسيب أي رقم تليفون أو عنوان و أنا أعرف سيادتك الحلال و الحرام عن طريق البوليس و قبل ما تتفلسف و تقول أراء ما لهاش لازمة قولي سيادتك ليه في حاجة أسمها حقوق الملكية التجارية و الفكرية و يا ريت من إدارة الملتقي توقف هذا العبث لأننيلا أعتقد أن الملتقي يسمح بسرقة شخص مجهود شخص أخر


----------



## وليد8888 (9 يونيو 2007)

ارجو ان تعمل الروابط بشكل جيد


----------



## ممدوح انور (9 يونيو 2007)

Elassal قال:


> لا حولو لا قوة إلا بالله إنت لا تتقي ربنا يا باش.... ده مجهود ناس أنت تحب حد يأخذ مجهودك طب أرد عليك أقول أيه أنا بقولك لو أنت حاسس أنك ما بتعملش حاجة غلط يا أنسان يا محترم قوي يا ريت تسيب أي رقم تليفون أو عنوان و أنا أعرف سيادتك الحلال و الحرام عن طريق البوليس و قبل ما تتفلسف و تقول أراء ما لهاش لازمة قولي سيادتك ليه في حاجة أسمها حقوق الملكية التجارية و الفكرية و يا ريت من إدارة الملتقي توقف هذا العبث لأننيلا أعتقد أن الملتقي يسمح بسرقة شخص مجهود شخص أخر


 

مشكور يااخى وبارك الله فيك


----------



## the pump (10 يونيو 2007)

*






وأخيراً تم استكمال المجموعة الرائعة
حقيقة أخي ممدوح لاأعرف كيف أشكرك على هذا الجميل

أسأل الله تعالى أن يجزيك خير الجزاء
وأن يعظم أجرك ويبارك لك في شأنك كله
إنه تعالى بكل جميل كفيل

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون
وسلام على المرسلين 
والحمد لله رب
العالمين




​*


----------



## ممدوح انور (12 يوليو 2007)

ارجو من الاخوة الذين حملوا الاسطونتين ان يقوم احدهم مشكورا بأعادة رفع الجزء الرابع من الاسطوانة الاولى للاهمية وجزاه الله خيرا لانى لااحتفظ بنسخة على الجهاز عندى والملف المضغوط الذى رفعته مسحته عقب الرفع و بالنسبة لى فالامر يتتلطب اعادة النسخ الضغط من جديد واعادة رفع الاسطوانة بالكامل وهذا الامر به صعوبة فلو تكرم احد الاخوة والذين مازلوا يحتفظون بالملفات المضغوطة ان يعيدوا رفع الجزء الرابع


----------



## kholito (16 يوليو 2007)

لو تكرمت يا مهندس ممدوح!!!!!!!!!!
تقدر تحمل لنا الأسطوانه الأولى مرة أخرى؟
مافيش فايدة ماحد رد علينا!!!!:4:


----------



## kholito (22 يوليو 2007)

فينك اخي
تقدر تحمل لنا الأسطوانه الأولى


----------



## ممدوح انور (22 يوليو 2007)

ماشى بس عايز شوية وقت


----------



## radi82 (30 يوليو 2007)

وينو الجزء الرابع يا أخ ممدوح


----------



## فخري الدين (23 أغسطس 2007)

الاخ الكريم ممدوح انور : قمت بتنزيل الاسطوانة الثانية و كذلك برنامج فك الضغط ثم قمت بعمل Next و كل شي تمام ....... لكن للاسف استمر فك الضغط 16 ساعة متواصلة و النسبة لمم تتعدى 0.2% تصور هذا الرقم بعد 16 ساعة ارجو اذا كان هناك حل عاجل الافادة و الرد السريع للضرورة القصوى


----------



## ممدوح انور (23 أغسطس 2007)

فخري الدين قال:


> الاخ الكريم ممدوح انور : قمت بتنزيل الاسطوانة الثانية و كذلك برنامج فك الضغط ثم قمت بعمل Next و كل شي تمام ....... لكن للاسف استمر فك الضغط 16 ساعة متواصلة و النسبة لمم تتعدى 0.2% تصور هذا الرقم بعد 16 ساعة ارجو اذا كان هناك حل عاجل الافادة و الرد السريع للضرورة القصوى


 

هذا الملف الذى قمت بتحميله تالف والروابط السليمة فى الصفحة الثانية


----------



## fisher (24 أغسطس 2007)

ممكن برنامج الكحول


----------



## فخري الدين (24 أغسطس 2007)

الاخ ممدوح جزاك الله كل خير و اشكرك على هذا المجهود و العطاء المتواصل ....... لكن بخصوص الاثني عشرة جزءا فانني قمت بتحميل الجزء الاول اما باقي الاجزاء فعند التحميل تظهر رسالة خطا بانه لا يمكن تحميل الملف الرجاء من طرفك عمل اللازم للضرورة القصوى و بارك الله فيك يا اخي


----------



## فخري الدين (27 أغسطس 2007)

ارجو من الاخ ممدوح المساعدة العاجلة بخصوص الاسطوانة الثانية حيث قمت بتنزيل الاثني عشر جزءا و لكن الجزء الثاني معطوب لذلك ارجو عمل اللازم للضرورة القصوى مع العللم اني مت بتنزيل الجزء الثاني من هذه الضفحة اي من الموقع المرفوع مؤخرا


----------



## عائشة حسن اجبارة (31 أغسطس 2007)

حملت الاسطوانة ولكن متريد تفتح شنوالمشكلة


----------



## ممدوح انور (31 أغسطس 2007)

فخري الدين قال:


> ارجو من الاخ ممدوح المساعدة العاجلة بخصوص الاسطوانة الثانية حيث قمت بتنزيل الاثني عشر جزءا و لكن الجزء الثاني معطوب لذلك ارجو عمل اللازم للضرورة القصوى مع العللم اني مت بتنزيل الجزء الثاني من هذه الضفحة اي من الموقع المرفوع مؤخرا


حاول تحميل الجزء مرة اخرى وتاكد ان جميع الملفات ذات مساحات متساوية عدا الجزء الاخير


----------



## ممدوح انور (31 أغسطس 2007)

عائشة حسن اجبارة قال:


> حملت الاسطوانة ولكن متريد تفتح شنوالمشكلة


 

بعد تحميل جميع الاجزاء قومى بوضعهم فى فولدر واحد وفكى ضغط اى ملف فيهم ويفضل فك الملف الاول وتأكدى ان جميع الاحزاء التى قمتِ بتحميلهم ذات مساحات متساوية عدا الجزء الاخير


----------



## أم سماح (13 سبتمبر 2007)

لا يمكن تحميل الملفات. أرجو اعادة رفعها أخ محمود
لقد حملت 5 ملفات فقط.


----------



## ممدوح انور (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*روابط جديدة للاسطوانة الثانية*

هذه روابط جديدة للاسطوانة الثانية من رفع احد الاخوة


1
http://www.4shared.com/file/24717959...ified=4508f1a6
2
http://www.4shared.com/file/24722660...ified=4508f1a6
3
http://www.4shared.com/file/24745847...ified=4508f1a6
4
http://www.4shared.com/file/24758288...ified=4508f1a6
5
http://www.4shared.com/file/24788984...ified=4508f1a6
6
http://www.4shared.com/file/24788983...ified=4508f1a6
7
http://www.4shared.com/file/24788982...ified=4508f1a6

8
http://www.4shared.com/file/24803748...ified=4508f1a6
9
http://www.4shared.com/file/24812602...ified=4508f1a6
10
http://www.4shared.com/file/24822544...ified=4508f1a6
11
http://www.4shared.com/file/24843029...ified=4508f1a6
12
http://www.4shared.com/file/24843025...ified=4508f1a6
​


----------



## فخري الدين (28 سبتمبر 2007)

الرجاء من الاخ ممدوح اعدة رفع الجزء السابع لانه 
The file link that you requested is not valid


----------



## فخري الدين (28 سبتمبر 2007)

الرجاء من الاخ ممدوح انور اعادة رفع الجزء السابع و بارك الله فيك


----------



## فخري الدين (28 سبتمبر 2007)

الرجاء من الاخ ممدوح التكرم برفع الجزء السابع للضرورة القصوى و بارك الله فيك و جزاك عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## ممدوح انور (29 سبتمبر 2007)

فخري الدين قال:


> الرجاء من الاخ ممدوح انور اعادة رفع الجزء السابع و بارك الله فيك


ادخل يااخى الكريم الى موضوع الاسطوانة الاولى واحتمال تجده إنشاء الله 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=47192&page=16


----------



## hazem010 (1 أكتوبر 2007)

يا ريت يا باشمهندس تشوف لنا موقع تانى غير الميجا ابلود علشان مش شغال عندى خالص وشكرا


----------



## ممدوح انور (1 أكتوبر 2007)

hazem010 قال:


> يا ريت يا باشمهندس تشوف لنا موقع تانى غير الميجا ابلود علشان مش شغال عندى خالص وشكرا


موجودة داخل الموضوع فى الصفحة السابقة او التى قبلها 
المهم ايحث داخل الموضوعين ستجد انشاء الله


----------



## باحث مبتدىء (10 ديسمبر 2007)

أرجو ارسال السى دى الاول مرة ثانية علشان اكون متواصل
لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## م أبوالدراويش (10 ديسمبر 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً أخي الكريم على هذا العمل
بس الجزء السابع مش شغال ياريت لوبتتكرم علينا تعيد تنزيلو


----------



## ممدوح انور (10 ديسمبر 2007)

باحث مبتدىء قال:


> أرجو ارسال السى دى الاول مرة ثانية علشان اكون متواصل
> لك جزيل الشكر


 


م أبوالدراويش قال:


> شكراً جزيلاً أخي الكريم على هذا العمل
> بس الجزء السابع مش شغال ياريت لوبتتكرم علينا تعيد تنزيلو


 

اخوانى ستجدون روابط متعددة للاسطوانتين داخل الموضوع وستجدون رابط موضوع الاسطوانة الاولى بداخل الموضوع وعليكم تصفح الموضوعين بدقة وستجدون إنشاء الله مرادكم


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (4 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الاخ العزيز ممدوح 
اولا جزاك الله كل خير
ثانيا
لقد جملت كل الاجزاء و عددهم 12 جزء من موقع www.4shared.com وعند الفك افاد ان هناك مشكلة فى الجزء رقم اربعه http://www.4shared.com/file/24758288...ified=4508f1a6 علما بان حملته كلة و حجمه 
47.6 MB ارجو الافاده حول هذه المشكلة.
و شكرا


----------



## مصطفى جلال فرج (20 يناير 2008)

*الى المهندس ممدوح*

يا بشمهندس ممدوح ربنا يكرمك عندى طلب ياريت تراجع الملفات اللى مرفوعة على 4share لانى حملتهم وعند الفك تظهر رسالة تقول ان الملف معطوب ولك جزيل الشكرانا مستنى الرد :19:


----------



## ممدوح انور (20 يناير 2008)

أحمد الطــــيــــب قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> الاخ العزيز ممدوح
> اولا جزاك الله كل خير
> ...


 


مصطفى جلال فرج قال:


> يا بشمهندس ممدوح ربنا يكرمك عندى طلب ياريت تراجع الملفات اللى مرفوعة على 4share لانى حملتهم وعند الفك تظهر رسالة تقول ان الملف معطوب ولك جزيل الشكرانا مستنى الرد :19:


هذه الروابط لم ارفعها ولكن رففها احد الزملاء وقام بعض الاخوة برفع روابط اخرى وانا لا اتذكر التفاصيل 
يمكنكم ايها الاخوة البحث بدقة داخل موضوع الاسطوانة الاولى 
هذه روابط اضافية قام بإعادة رفعها احد الاخوة 



http://www.4shared.com/file/34653246..._CD2part1.html​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/34663138..._CD2part2.html​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/34689560..._CD2part3.html​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/34696064..._CD2part4.html​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/34675030..._CD2part5.html​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/34706704..._CD2part6.html​ 

password is adnan​ 

وهذه روابط الاسطوانة الاولى من رفعه ايضا
روابط الاسطوانة الأولى كما يلي


http://www.4shared.com/file/34543546...LCD1part1.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/34558545...LCD1part2.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/34593554...LCD1part3.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/34581481...LCD1part4.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/34531649...LCD1part5.html​

 
password is adnan​


----------



## مصطفى جلال فرج (21 يناير 2008)

تشكر يا بشمهندس ممدوح على اهتمامك وهجرب الروابط الجديدة وهقولك الاخبار وجزاك اللة خير


----------



## مصطفى جلال فرج (22 يناير 2008)

تشكريا بشمهندس ممدوح على الروابط وبالفعل الروابط شعالة والاسطوانة اشتغلت وكلة تمام وربنا يعينك فى حياتك طبقا لقوله (ص) كان الله فى عون العبد مادام العبد فى عون اخية وللك جزيل الشكر


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (23 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

تسلم الايادى كله تمام


----------



## mh702 (25 مايو 2008)

يرجي اعادة رفع الجزء 6 من الاسطوانة الثانية علي الـ 4 شير حيث لايعمل ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------

